# I am autistic.



## RadarTheBat (Jan 19, 2021)

..that's it. After talking with a friend, finding help online, and surprisingly enough finding out that self diagnosis is okay (as long as you seek official diagnosis when you can), I am now starting to be more comfortable with the label.

I am autistic.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 19, 2021)

I am glad you are open about it, and you accept it for what it is! It's nice to at least tell someone about it, and definitely to talk about it, and I'm glad that you have came to terms with it!


----------

